# Lokaler Webserver + Netzlaufwerk



## dennis-sauer (30. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Ich habe für die Arbeit eine kleine Datenbank mit Infos zusammengestellt. Nun läuft auf allen Rechner "EasyPHP" (ähnlich wie XAMPP) und auf jedem Rechner ist die DB drauf und die Dateien. 

Gibt es nun irgendeine Chance die Dateien, auch im Bezug auf die DB in einen Ordner auf dem Gruppenlaufwerk zu legen - Ich hoffe irgendjemand hat eine Idee. 



Gruß und Dank

Dennis


----------



## Dr Dau (30. September 2009)

Hallo!

Zumindest lässt sich bei Apache eine Freigabe *zusätzlich* einbinden.
Dann sollte es doch eigentlich auch mit einem Netzlaufwerk funktionieren?!
Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob man dieses Verzeichnis auch als DocumentRoot verwenden könnte.

Bei MySQL gibt man in der my.cfg unter "datadir=" das Datenbankverzeichnis (data) an.
Ob es auch mit einem "externen" Verzeichnis funktioniert, habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
Hat jeder seine eigene Datenbank (unterschiedliche Datenbanknamen)?
Dann sollten sich die Datenbanken eigentlich auch zusammenwürfeln lassen (notfalls per Export/Import).

Wenn Du an der php.ini Veränderungen vorgenommen hast, könnte es sein dass dort ggf. auch Pfade angepasst werden müssen (z.B. safe_mode_exec_dir).

Ich würde es so machen:
In einer ruhigen Stunde, also wenn nichts mehr im Netzwerk los ist, ein Backup erstellen (sicher ist sicher ) und einfach mal probieren.

Ich weiss ja nicht was das Ziel sein soll, aber ich würde für jeden Client ein eigenes Verzeichnis anlegen, damit es nicht zu einem Durcheinander kommt.

Ein Problem könnte aber evtl. auftreten:
Apache und MySQL können, soweit ich weiss, kein Benutzernamen/Passwort "eingeben".
Sollte das Netzlaufwerk also nach Benutzernamen und/oder Passwort fragen, würde ich versuchen ein Script bei der Windowsanmeldung ausführen zu lassen welches sich mit dem Netzlaufwerk automatisch verbindet (net use).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

